# Recommendations on trainers in northern Oakland County, MI



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking for what other people's opinions are for training. Here's what I am looking for (I think) out of training:

Basic Obedience
"Some" protection training if there is such a thing
Herding training (will be having a large piece of property in the future, and would like to have some animals)
Canine Good Citizen? (How important would you say this is?)

I am not from this area, so really on unfamiliar ground here. So far, I have come up with Elite K-9 here's the website:
Elite-K9 Dog training oakland county Michigan

I did some searching on the forum, and found a couple of things...But I didn't see anyone that said they have worked through them before. If this isn't a good place to go to, any other recommendations? Did the basics already (sit, stay, lay down, leave it, potty, and shake) which they follow almost all the time. Just wanting to take it up to the next level...


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Wanted to add, I would prefer a trainer within a 20-30 minute drive of the Pontiac/Waterford/Rochester Hills area...Reason being I have a son with autism, and I would like to be within a distance that if I needed to haul *** back home, I could.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think this group is great, fun to trial with anyway(I never train with them but have entered two of their protection challenges)
Welcome 
Though not sure herding is part of their 'program' but I bet some of the members would enjoy herding too, lol....
The Annual Protection Challenge is the first weekend in October.


----------

